

We Analyzed 60,678 Libraries on GitHub – Here Are the Top 100 - tkfx
http://blog.takipi.com/we-analyzed-60678-libraries-on-github-here-are-the-top-100/

======
onderkalaci
Doing similar things for C/C++/Python would be helpful!

